# Property near Springfield Missouri for sale



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I have a couple of properties about 17 minutes drive from Springfield Missouri.
This is on the edge of a very small town. Your view is pasture but about a block down the road is a Dollar General (they are like dandelions in the spring popping up everywhere).
One property has 3 buildings that need some finishing but 2 are definitely livable. The largest has plumbing but the person I bought it from would tell me nothing about the waste disposal systems. The toilet has been in use, so there is something.
The other property is next to the first. It has a nice big RV cover on a concrete slab. There was a mobile home on there at one point....and another could easily be brought in.
Both properties have good municipal water and electric. Both properties are about 1/4 acre. Yes I will sell them together as well as separately.
I forgot to list the prices. Sorry about that. The buildings $45,000. The RV lot $30,000. 
I would consider owner financing with $20,000 down.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Above picture is the medium sized building. 
This is the big one...well part of the big one


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## ofanevening (10 mo ago)

Very interesting. Just for what it's worth if I was looking at this as a buyer I would want to know more about the buildings (shed? garage? etc.) and to see photos. Also a platte map and a location so I can map the area. But it seems very nice and I hope you and a buyer make each other happy.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

ofanevening said:


> Very interesting. Just for what it's worth if I was looking at this as a buyer I would want to know more about the buildings (shed? garage? etc.) and to see photos. Also a platte map and a location so I can map the area. But it seems very nice and I hope you and a buyer make each other happy.


I figure if someone is interested they'll ask for that sort of thing.


----------



## ofanevening (10 mo ago)

TxMex said:


> I figure if someone is interested they'll ask for that sort of thing.


Well you might be right. Me, I figure if someone is serious about selling they would be forthright. I do find that country people are not very forthright, especially in this way, and they all seem to be okay with it so like I said you might be right.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I like the place with the RV hook up. If I could stand the humidity I would buy it in a minute.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

muleskinner2 said:


> I like the place with the RV hook up. If I could stand the humidity I would buy it in a minute.


You should. The humidity won't kill ya. Sweating is good for the body and soul.

'Sides that, you'll have good neighbors, like @tarbe and a few others.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Backroad Acres said:


> Nice! Not too far from the Ozarks either.


Springfield is considered to be in the Ozarks, isn't it?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

That's been my understanding for many years. It does become prairie a ways north of there.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

TxMex said:


> That's been my understanding for many years. It does become prairie a ways north of there.


It's my understanding that the Ozarks go south well into AR, and north up to Lake Ozark area. Sure, some areas have some sort of flat, but overall, it's pretty hilly.


----------

